# Paul and sabrina controller need help troubleshooting



## ken6881 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just finished up my ev turned everything on in the correct order and nothing when you push the pedal. The green led is on and the yellow is flashing does anyone have any idea as of where to go from here?

thanks

kenneth


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you program the chip before installing it to the controller? Can you connect the controller to a computer to verify it is responding correctly? You'll need a serial port (or usb-to-serial adapter) and RTD Explorer software for example (found at www.evvette.com).


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Have you asked Paul?

http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthre...cheap-diy-144v-motor-controller-6404-545.html

These guys will take you through step by step 

in fact if you go through their thread this has been asked before - and answered very nicely


----------



## ken6881 (Oct 7, 2011)

thank you for the replies.

no i did not program the chip prior to installing it into the controller do i need to? how this does not sound to dumb. Picked up a cable. and downloaded rtd explorer 
will try to get some data from the controller this afternoon.

and i have looked through 200 pages so far why do they not have a search tool on ecomodder?


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

You'll need external programmer for your chip if it is empty one. You can also buy pre-programmed chip directly from http://www.paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/store/page5.html

There is a search tool on ecomodder but you probably have to register and log in first.


----------



## ken6881 (Oct 7, 2011)

I ordered the kit from paul and sabrina so im sure it came pre programed

and thanks for that tip on eco modder


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

That's good. Connect the controller to a computer and see if you can get it to communicate using RTD explorer. You'll also be able to fine tune everything once you get it connected. Check for any errors and raw throttle readings. Blinking yellow light was for fault situations like high pedal lockout if I remember right. Too bad the led behaviour isn't documented anywhere.


----------



## ken6881 (Oct 7, 2011)

mora said:


> That's good. Connect the controller to a computer and see if you can get it to communicate using RTD explorer. You'll also be able to fine tune everything once you get it connected. Check for any errors and raw throttle readings. Blinking yellow light was for fault situations like high pedal lockout if I remember right. Too bad the led behaviour isn't documented anywhere.


will post what i find when i get it connected. I tried booting windows in linux and runing rtd explorer but had several issues last night. I have everything downloaded in my dedicated windows system today and had much more promising download and communication with my serial adapter. 

as far as the led as far as i know it blinks the same no matter what the fault is. however it would be nice if at some point it could blink with a code.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

The flashing yellow led indicates one of 5 error states. The chip is programmed. in order to see the error you would need to connect a computer to the com port and run rtd explorer as has been suggested. The most likely cause is throttle out of range. What type of throttle are you running?


----------



## ken6881 (Oct 7, 2011)

Was able to get the computer hooked up to it and I have a vref fault. I have not searched what to do from here but will. Any place you would start?


----------



## ken6881 (Oct 7, 2011)

Double post sorry


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok , a vref fault means the controller is not getting a satisfactory signal from the lem current sensor. I would check the wiring on the sensor as a first port of call. Very easy to get it mixed up or backwards. Done that myself! If not then check the solder joints on the pcb header where the lem cable plugs into. sometimes those pads get a dry joint.


----------



## ken6881 (Oct 7, 2011)

exactly the problem looks like a loose connection however know i have no fault but still have a non working controller. I have pwm and current refrence moving as i think they should however i have no battery amps or current feedback. any idea as to where to go from here.

again thanks for all your help


----------



## ken6881 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know we had a bad solder joint. thanks to paul we were able to run it down and was able to drive the car about 8 miles today.


----------

